# 2009 SEMA Show Coverage



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Held each year in Las Vegas, Nevada, the SEMA Show is an industry event for the Specialty Equipment Manufacturers Association.

Tuners and parts suppliers from across the industry and even from the realm of motorsports come to show off their wares, usually displayed on some sort of eye-catching highly-modified vehicle - be it a muscle car, hot rod or sport compact car. 

And let's not forget the increasing presence of mainstream manufacturers like Hyundai, Scion, Honda, Ford, Chevrolet, Cadillac, Chrysler and Dodge. Major areas of interest at SEMA include Racing and Performance, Wheels and Tires, as well as Trucks, SUVs and Off-Road vehicles. 

*For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!*


----------

